# What to do with cauliflower?



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2006)

I love this veggie, and was seeking input on recipes using cauliflower...


----------



## jkath (Jan 20, 2006)

Something that's easy:

Cut up and boil the cauliflower (best in chicken broth, imo). You want to make sure the liquid is just over the top of the cauliflower.
Then, when it's just about soft, make a nice rich roux: 6 tbsp butter, 6 tbsp flour, (you can also add 1/2 minced onion) cook over medium flame till it's completely mixed into a nice doughy looking form, then add 3 cups of milk (or 1/2 milk, 1/2 cream), cook, stirring the whole time. Turn off heat when it's mixed.  Then, using an imersion blender (stick blender), completely blenderize the cauliflower into a liquid. Add 1-2 lbs of frozen potato cubes and cook (stir occasionally) till potatoes are hot. Add the roux/milk to the soup and stir thoroughly. When serving, top each bowl with a sprinkling of bacon and shredded cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

Leave it in the market.  This vegetable is a complete waste of stomach space.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2006)

ahhh Andy it's so good.


----------



## corazon (Jan 20, 2006)

I steam it and throw it in with homemade mac & cheese.  It's really good by itself too, just steamed with a little butter.  yum


----------



## Shunka (Jan 20, 2006)

I love cauliflower!!! I'll take Andy's share!!!!   One way to fix this is to steam until almost tender, add to a wild rice mix that has been cooked to the directions. Add a block of cream cheese; put all of this into a buttered casserole, top with buttered bread crumbs and bake for about 20 minutes at 350 degrees. My hubby loves this and this dish also freezes well for another time.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 20, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Leave it in the market. This vegetable is a complete waste of stomach space.


 
Hear! Hear! I second that motion!  



			
				Shunka said:
			
		

> I love cauliflower!!! I'll take Andy's share!!!!


 
You can have mine, too!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I love cauliflower!!! I'll take Andy's share!!!! One way to fix this is to steam until almost tender, add to a wild rice mix that has been cooked to the directions. Add a block of cream cheese; put all of this into a buttered casserole, top with buttered bread crumbs and bake for about 20 minutes at 350 degrees. My hubby loves this and this dish also freezes well for another time.


 
This proves nothing!!! 

The dish would taste good without the cauliflower!!!!!


----------



## BigDog (Jan 20, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> This proves nothing!!!
> 
> The dish would taste good without the cauliflower!!!!!


 
Tou shay!


----------



## momerlyn (Jan 20, 2006)

My family hated cauliflower until I made it this way... and it's soooo simple...

clean a head of cauliflower and cut into serving sizes. Place in large microwaveable bowl. Dot with butter, sprinkle with nutmeg, and cook until it's at the consistency you like.

YUM!! My cauliflower haters took seconds! (Ya listening Andy?)


----------



## BigDog (Jan 20, 2006)

"Dot" and "sprinkle" do not imply enough quantity of extra ingredients to make me even consider trying it again.

Broccoli rates up there close to cauliflower for me too. I'll eat broccoli raw with dip (dill or ranch, but prefer dill), and mascerated (sp?) with cheddar cheese (meaning have a little broccoli with your cheese). T'aint a manner I'll eat cauliflower in so far, and I don't think the odds are good that will change.


----------



## licia (Jan 20, 2006)

I suppose since some veggies have been cooked to mush in the past, it isn't easy to try them.  Cauliflower and broccoli are both delicious done right!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 20, 2006)

Here are some more ways to prepare cauliflower.  I agree with Andy that it is pretty bland as is but a lot of the ethnic cultures season it up so well that you would never know it's a bland veggie.

Cauliflower Manchurian

Cut 1 large cauliflower into mid sized florets, wash and reserve
Add cornstarch (1 cup) in a flat bowl
Break a couple of eggs in a seperate bowl, whisk it with 2 tsp of soy sauce

Place a pan with oil and ensure its medium hot

Now pick up individual florets dip them in egg, coat them in cornstrach and fry.  Once they are fried reserve them. 

Now make the sauce:

2 tbsp of sugar
2 tsp of chilli sauce
2 tsp of ketchup
1/4 tsp of white vinegar
2 tsp of soy sauce
Stir all this together and reserve

1 clove of garlic finely chopped
1/2 stick of ginger finely chopped
1 bunch of green onions chopped
3-4 dried red arabol chillies (available at most grocery stores)

Add 2 tsp of oil to a wok or saute pan.  Once it's smoking hot add the whole chillies and green onions.  Next add the ginger,garlic and continue to cook it for another second.  Next add the sauce and the cauliflower.  Stir to combine and serve with rice


Curried Cauliflower and Potatoes
1 small cauliflower cut into small florets
2 small potatoes cut into small cubes
1 small onion finely diced
1 large tomato finely diced
1 jalapeno pepper (seeded and sliced thinly)
2 cloves of garlic finely chopped
1/2 stick of ginger grated
salt to taste
1 tbsp of curry powder
1/4 cup of water
cilantro for garnish
lime juice (1 tbsp)
2 tbsp of oil (any kind)

In a saute pan add the oil.  Once the oil is hot add the onion and let it cook until lightly golden.  Next add the ginger and garlic and saute it for a few more seconds.  Follow this by the curry powder and saute it for another few seconds and add the tomatoes and let them release their water.  Add the potatoes and cauliflower and water and stir and allow it to cook on low covered for 20 minutes or so.  Check for doneness and continue to cook for another few minutes until the potatoes and cauliflower are tender.  Finish with a squeeze of lime and cilantro.  Stir and serve with naan or any other bread.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

I tend to steam my veggies and eat them with just a little salt and pepper.  They are not mush when they're done, they're al dente.

Because I eat veggies the way I do, I have an excellent opportunity to actually taste the veggies I eat.  When I taste cauliflower, I don't like what I taste.

Of course I can hide the flavor with butter, or nutmeg or cheese or whatever, but why would I????  If I'm gonna add all that extra stuff to my veggies, I'll choose a veggie I already like and make it even better!


----------



## valnaples (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you heard of Cauliflower Popcorn? You basically remove core and tough stems and cut up the florets into appx. size of popcorn, then toss with 3 Tbsp. of olive oil and 2 teaspoons salt...roast in a 450 degree oven in shallow roasting pan for about 45-50 minutes, turning/stirring the pieces every 15 minutes. You want them good and browned, but not blackened, before taking out of the oven.


----------



## amber (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of cauliflower.  I've bought some frozen veggies (california blend which has broccoli, cauliflower, and carrotts), cook them up and added butter and lawrys' seasoning salt.


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

I love cauliflower. I even like it just steamed with salt and pepper. I think pepper goes so with with it. For those that might not be crazy about cauliflower though try this recipe...

Smashed Cauliflower with Cheese

1 large head cauliflower, cut into florets
3 cups chicken stock
2 tablespoons butter, cut into pieces
1 cup shredded white extra-sharp Vermont Cheddar
1/4 cup grated Parmigiano Regiano
Coarse black pepper and salt
A generous grating nutmeg

Place cauliflower in a medium shallow pot or pan. Add stock, cover and place pot over high heat. When liquid boils, reduce heat to simmer and cook covered 10 minutes. Remove cover, raise heat to medium high and allow the broth to reduce by half. Add 2 tablespoons butter, cut into pieces and the cheeses and smash the cauliflower with a masher to the same consistency as desired for mashed potatoes. Season the cauliflower with black pepper, a pinch of salt and nutmeg.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 20, 2006)

Andy, I know cauliflower is a bit of love  me or love me not so I don't blame you. But try steaming it for a quick few minutes, then  put in an oven proof bowl, in another bowl, mix, cream, milk butter and gruyere cheese, pour on top of the cauliflower, sprinkle bread crumbs and put in the oven on very hot for 7 to 10 mins.Serve with whatever your hear desires. I like it with roast potatoes and roast chicken.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm with Andy on this one (use = bowling ball), but I appreciate everyone's valiant attempts to convert us barbarians.

I can manage a small raw floret if there's a decent dip around.


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

How about in a cheese fondue mud? Oh so good!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2006)

ok, thanks for the opions on cauliflower, I usually just cook mine in butter,
or melt cheese over the cooked cauliflower...
mmmm love it...


----------



## marmar (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not sure of the exact measurements, but I can go find my recipe need be.

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
about 12 kalamatas, pitted and chopped
a spoon of capers (probably a tablespoon or so)
head of cauliflower broken into smaller florets
parsley (i use flat leaf, but its fine without it)

Combine first four ingredients.

I cook it in a wok with a lid.
I put a little (maybe a tablespoon or two) or olive oil in the wok over medium-high heat. Then I add the cauliflower and the lid, stirring occasionally for about 10 minutes.
Then take off the lid and saute for 5-10 more minutes.

Put it into a bowl and toss with olive/caper dressing. Top with parsley.

It's good as a side dish, or you can add some chicken and it makes a yummy meal. I've added leftover cooked chicken before.


----------



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

You can make mock mashed potatoes or roasted cauliflower. Drizzle w evoo, balsamic, s&p, garlic powder and bake in preheated 450 oven until caramelized.


Cheesy Baked Cauliflower(s)

1 large head cauliflower
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 teaspoons prepared mustard
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese*
* Any cheese of your choice may be substituted.

To prepare cauliflower, remove the stem and green leaves from the bottom of the head. Trim the base of the core so that the head will stand upright.

Place the whole head of cauliflower into a steamer basket, place the basket in a large pot, and add one inch of water. Cover, and bring to a boil over medium heat. Cook approximately 15 to 20 minutes or until tender when pierced.

Preheat the oven to 375°F. Place the head of cauliflower into a baking dish or pie plate. 

In a medium bowl, combine mayonnaise, and mustard; spread the mixture over the cauliflower. Sprinkle generously with Parmesan cheese. Bake, uncovered, approximately 10 to 15 minutes or until the cheese is golden brown and melted. Makes approximately 2 to 4 servings
----------------

1 Cauliflower, leaves and stems trimmed 
8 oz Velveeta cheese, cubed 
1/2 C Butter, cubed 
1 1/2 C Bread crumbs, plain (enough to cover the cauliflower) 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Boil cauliflower in water (to cover) for 15 minutes. Remove and drain. Press cubes of cheese and butter in between florets. Sprinkle bread crumbs over cauliflower and wrap in foil. Place in baking dish and bake 10 to 15 minutes or until the cheese is melted. Yield 6 servings

-----------

*Cauliflower Pancetta *

Coat cauliflower florets with olive oil. Add balsamic vinegar to coat. Cube 2-3 slices Pancetta (small). Add to dish. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese, 1 tsp. garlic powder. Mix. Add ½ cup or less bread crumbs. Bake, covered, in a 350 ° oven 20-30 minutes or until desired consistency.
-----------

Cauliflower Popcorn
http://www.wegmans.com/greatMeals/recipes/frameset.asp?recipe=4335&url=displayrecipe.asp

--------------

The pic made me hungry. Adding bacon, cottage cheese, and tomatoes to roasted cheesy, bread crumby roasted cauliflower, sounds pretty good to me. 
http://www.bayoubill.com/archives/2003/cauliflower.html


----------



## Shunka (Jan 20, 2006)

I think that it is fine if Andy, BigDog and others don't like cauliflower. Just means more for the rest of us!!! I am the same way with beets, ain't no way I am going to try them again in any shape or form!!!


----------



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

BEETS! YUM!!! Can I have yours, Shunka!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah I am very sure there has to be a veggie I do not like either, maybe garbonzo beans...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

mish you can have my beets too, unless I'm makin' that Ozzie Chocolate Beetroot cake.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 20, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> yeah I am very sure there has to be a veggie I do not like either, maybe garbonzo beans...


 
Y'all can have my beets too, right along with the cauliflower!

Garbonzo beans a veggie? They are a.k.a. chick peas, which I thought were part of the legume family. I like chick peas/garbonzo beans, but I've never had them solo. They were mixed in to a Tex Mex stew/chili with some black beans.

Sorry, this kind of went off topic. Back to cauliflower, of which I'll graciously give my portion to anyone else!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

sizzles said:
			
		

> ...But try steaming it for a quick few minutes, then put in an oven proof bowl, in another bowl, mix, cream, milk butter and gruyere cheese, pour on top of the cauliflower, sprinkle bread crumbs and put in the oven on very hot for 7 to 10 mins.Serve with whatever your hear desires. I like it with roast potatoes and roast chicken.


 

Sizzles:

I noticed from the "Food You Wouldn't Put In Your Mouth" thread that you don't care for frogs legs or fried caterpillers. Try this:

"But try steaming it for a quick few minutes, then put in an oven proof bowl, in another bowl, mix, cream, milk butter and gruyere cheese, pour on top of the frogs legs and fried caterpillers, sprinkle bread crumbs and put in the oven on very hot for 7 to 10 mins.Serve with whatever your hear desires."


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> How about in a cheese fondue mud? Oh so good!


 
*creeping gingerly up to the fondue pot with her eeeny weeny piece of cauli grasped at the end of the trembling fondue fork*

OK, just this once. Got any Rotel?


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sizzles:
> 
> I noticed from the "Food You Wouldn't Put In Your Mouth" thread that you don't care for frogs legs or fried caterpillers. Try this:
> 
> "But try steaming it for a quick few minutes, then put in an oven proof bowl, in another bowl, mix, cream, milk butter and gruyere cheese, pour on top of the frogs legs and fried caterpillers, sprinkle bread crumbs and put in the oven on very hot for 7 to 10 mins.Serve with whatever your hear desires."


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> *creeping gingerly up to the fondue pot with her eeeny weeny piece of cauli grasped at the end of the trembling fondue fork*
> 
> OK, just this once. Got any Rotel?


If you eat just 3 small pieces then we can switch over to chocolate fondue


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

dipped, chewed, swallowed (three times).  where's my strawberry for the chocolate fondue?!


----------



## Constance (Jan 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mish you can have my beets too,



Last time I made pickled beets, I added cauliflower florets, and they were delicious. They turned out to be a lovely pink, sweet/sour and crunchy. I didn't can them...just put them in a 2-quart canning jar and kept in the fridge. They last forever. 
My pickled beet recipe, using canned whole beets from the grocery, is in the canning section.

Raw is really the way to go with cauliflower. It's a great with a ranch or french onion dip, and adds a nice crunch to all kinds of salads. I wouldn't maked a 7-layer salad without it.


----------



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mish you can have my beets too, unless I'm makin' that Ozzie Chocolate Beetroot cake.


 
More for me  I will have to look into that cake, mud.  Sounds wonderful.

When I go to a salad bar, some of the first things I put on my plate are, broccoli (raw), beets, & garbanzos.  I like cauliflower, but prefer it cooked.  

Guessing you guys would hate brocoflower (sp) and borscht, as well.  MEN!  Give 'em a steak and baked potato & they're happy.


----------



## Constance (Jan 20, 2006)

Mish, I found some brocciflower at the market the other day. Since I was making a 7 layer salad to take to a wake, I bought it.
It's such a beautiful lime green, and looks great in the salad. I find the flavor exactly like cauliflower. Wish I could find some of the purple variety.


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Last time I made pickled beets, I added cauliflower florets, and they were delicious.


How could I forget about pickled cauliflower??? Oh so good!!!


----------



## jkath (Jan 20, 2006)

valnaples said:
			
		

> Have you heard of Cauliflower Popcorn? You basically remove core and tough stems and cut up the florets into appx. size of popcorn, then toss with 3 Tbsp. of olive oil and 2 teaspoons salt...roast in a 450 degree oven in shallow roasting pan for about 45-50 minutes, turning/stirring the pieces every 15 minutes. You want them good and browned, but not blackened, before taking out of the oven.


 
Valnaples, that sounds devine!!! (copy/paste/printing.....) Thanks!!!


----------



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Mish, I found some brocciflower at the market the other day. Since I was making a 7 layer salad to take to a wake, I bought it.
> It's such a beautiful lime green, and looks great in the salad. I find the flavor exactly like cauliflower. Wish I could find some of the purple variety.


 
I agree, Constance.  The color is pretty and it does taste like cauliflower. I was hoping for more of a combination of tastes - broccoli and cauliflower. When I see the purple, must give it a try - just to see what it tastes like.


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> When I see the purple, must give it a try - just to see what it tastes like.


Grape


----------



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Grape


 
There you go GB.  Grape popcorn.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> (use = bowling ball)


 
Hadn't thought of that. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Shunka (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't tried the purple or the yellowish-orange cauliflower yet. They are hard to find in my area. Have seen them down in Phoenix when I visit my daughters. Broccoflower is good but not as good as cauliflower, IMO. Love the color for a veggie relish tray though!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

OK, pickles.  I do eat pickled cauliflower.  Mom and dad used to put up gallons of home made pickled vegetables every fall - green tomatos, carrots, cauliflower, green peppers, etc.  We couldn't wait until Thanksgiving to open the first bottle.  The pickled cauliflower was one of my favorites.  It had the best crunch and did not taste of cauliflower at all.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 21, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sizzles:
> 
> I noticed from the "Food You Wouldn't Put In Your Mouth" thread that you don't care for frogs legs or fried caterpillers. Try this:
> 
> "But try steaming it for a quick few minutes, then put in an oven proof bowl, in another bowl, mix, cream, milk butter and gruyere cheese, pour on top of the frogs legs and fried caterpillers, sprinkle bread crumbs and put in the oven on very hot for 7 to 10 mins.Serve with whatever your hear desires."



I get the point Andy. I was only posting a cauliflower recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2006)

Sizzles:

That wasn't meant to be nasty.  It was my attempt at making a point with humor.  I apologize if it offended you.

Andy M.


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2006)

Please don't take me wrong here, I do not consider my cooking as a "can bottle and jar" kind of cook But with Cauliflower I like it steamed then heat a can of Campbell's Cheddar Cheese soup straight out of the can and pour it over the top. Q&E

http://froogle.google.com/froogle_cluster?q=Campbell's+Cheddar+Cheese&oid=1280212379276781270&btnG=Search+Froogle&oi=froogler&lmode=&addr=&scoring=p&hl=en


----------



## JMediger (Jan 21, 2006)

We found this when we were doing the South Beach diet and actually had a microwave.  Not so anymore and we really miss this dish...

Head of cauliflower - stem removed.
Place in microwave safe bowl and add water until about 1/4 of the way up the head.
In a bowl, mix together 1 cup mayonaise, a good portion of mustard (either yellow or dijon) and horseradish.
Smear mixture over head of cauliflower, cover with plastic wrap and microwave for 8 - 10 minutes or until fork tender to the core.  The topping will brown slightly ...

oh so good!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh!  I'm not sure if it was mentioned or not but soup!!  There are a ton of good recipes out there ... we use the one from the "Joy of Cooking" and add shredded cheddar to the tops when served.  Perfect for a cold day!


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 21, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sizzles:
> 
> That wasn't meant to be nasty.  It was my attempt at making a point with humor.  I apologize if it offended you.
> 
> Andy M.


No worries,I am sorry too,  I probably took it without humour after a night of not much sleep with my son up all night coughing a lot that he could'nt sleep much. Not a good excuse really. Anyway, Friends?!I do hope so Andy M.I would cook you a great meal without cauliflower to make up if you were in switzerland!


----------



## bevkile (Jan 21, 2006)

Blanch it, shock it and dip it in your favorite dressing or vinaigrette.


----------



## mish (Jan 21, 2006)

Cover it with cheese, wrap it up, give it to a friend, and say "It's a cheese ball."


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2006)

sizzles said:
			
		

> ...Friends?! I do hope so Andy M.I would cook you a great meal without cauliflower to make up if you were in switzerland!


 

Friends!  If I ever make it to Switzerland, I'll be sure to come by for dinner!


----------



## Corinne (Jul 28, 2006)

*GBs - Clarification Please*

I bought 2 heads of cauliflower yesterday. (Good sale on them.) I tried this recipe tonight, doubling the ingredients. Is the approximate time correct for reducing the liquid? (2 minutes) I've never been able to reduce anything that quickly. I wonder if it should have been 12 or 20 minutes! I reduced for a lot longer than 2 minutes before adding the remaining ingredients. It's sitting on the stove simmering right now. It's got a great flavor but it's still too soupy. I'm hoping to correct that by cooking it a little longer.

Thank you!




			
				GB said:
			
		

> I love cauliflower. I even like it just steamed with salt and pepper. I think pepper goes so with with it. For those that might not be crazy about cauliflower though try this recipe...
> 
> Smashed Cauliflower with Cheese
> 
> ...


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 28, 2006)

I think that most people who hate cauliflower have never had it prepared properly. Of course, some have had it cooked right and still hate it, but I suspect they survive on bologna and Wonder Bread.

Anyway, try steaming it until it's just tender, then serve it with nothing but butter and salt and pepper. Overcooking makes it ugly! 

Or, look for a recipe for the Indian classic, Aloo Gobhi (spicy cauliflower and potatoes).


----------



## auntdot (Jul 28, 2006)

I am with Andy on this one.

I will eat the stuff raw, it is OK, but cooked, sorry folks, just have never found a version that makes me happy.

I like cruciferous veggies, with one notable exception, and have been introduced to a number of variations on the dreaded cauliflower theme since one of us actually likes the stuff.

If served the cooked stuff at another's house will just take a tad, the littlest tad one can take without being rude, choke down a bit, push it about my plate a bit, and abandon the stuff to the garbage.

But hope springs eternal.

I wonder how the veggie would taste sliced thin, breaded like tempura, and fried.

Might try it.  But them again I am an optimist.

I guess I am just cauliflower challanged.

But have been on this planet for quite a while, and I don't think the cauliflower is ever going to win.

Sorry and take care.

But keep on fighting the good fight Andy, you are not alone.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 28, 2006)

I was at the supermercado ("Mega") today and went to the deli section to get us something quick for lunch. I chose chiles rellenos, but I also saw cooked cauliflower in a sort of creamy looking sauce, separated into florets, with bits of julienned carrot and strips of chiles (probably poblano) in the sauce as well. Slices of white cheese on top - probably Chihuahua or Oaxaca cheese. Your equivalent would be mozzarella, jack or maybe provolone. Looked really good - wish I'd bought some. I will next time.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 29, 2006)

Cauliflower!  Love it.  Like most vegetables, it's great roasted:
Roasted Cauliflower
1 head cauliflower; (about 6 cups)
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 cloves garlic; minced
1/2 teaspoon curry powder
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon dried basil; crushed
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon salt
Place cauliflower in 2-quart baking dish.  In small bowl, combine olive
oil, minced garlic, curry powder, cumin, basil, mustard and salt.  Drizzle
over cauliflower, tossing to coat.  Bake in 450º oven about 30 minutes or
until lightly toasted, stirring gently after 15 minutes.  Serve hot.

*I also love it fried with a tempura batter.*


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I bought 2 heads of cauliflower yesterday. (Good sale on them.) I tried this recipe tonight, doubling the ingredients. Is the approximate time correct for reducing the liquid? (2 minutes) I've never been able to reduce anything that quickly. I wonder if it should have been 12 or 20 minutes! I reduced for a lot longer than 2 minutes before adding the remaining ingredients. It's sitting on the stove simmering right now. It's got a great flavor but it's still too soupy. I'm hoping to correct that by cooking it a little longer.
> 
> Thank you!


Corrine, sorry I am getting back to you so late! Yes you are absolutely correct and sorry for not catching that typo. The original recipe I used did say two minutes, but like you found out that is way too short of a time. I meant to change that, but completely forgot. Forget about the time frame and just reduce it until it gets to the consistency you like. Sorry about that!!! I hope it turned out ok.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 29, 2006)

GB - it's OK, don't worry about it! I still needed to know the answer. I put the recipe in my recipe software & I want to correct that part for the next time! Also, others may want to try it, so now they have the correction - that's why I wrote to you in the forum instead of privately. 
The flavor was wonderful & it was so easy - that's exactly what I was looking for last night. Thank you!


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2006)

I am so glad you liked it Corinne and thank you for pointing out that error. I have fixed it in my original post so that anyone else who comes along will have the correct instructions. Thanks again


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 29, 2006)

I know I'm arriving late to this party, but one thing I've learned over many many years of cooking is to never never ever take recipe times too seriously.

To be perfectly honest, I don't think I've EVER had a printed recipe time ring true, & after realizing that, always do my cooking via eye/taste/texture.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 29, 2006)

Cauliflower? Ah yes, a delicious vegetable. Some like it, some hate it, as I've just read! 
I love it any way you care to serve it, but my favourites are 
1) Cauliflower Cheese - that's English Comfort Food, mashed with potatoes, Cheddar cheese, salt, & pepper, sprinkled with breadcrumbs and baked in the oven.
2) Alla Siciliana - I really don't know whether cauliflowers grow in Sicily, but you cut the cauli into florets, add about 6 large cloves of garlic, a chopped hot pepper, a good dash of virgin oil,salt and a little water. Bring to a boil in a saucepan then lower to minimum and close with a tight-fitting lid. Cook for about 25 minutes until the cauli falls apart. 
3) Tempura or Pakora - sliced thin then deep fried. 
4) Any way you like, Indian style! There's a delicious Maharashtran recipe somewhere which is basically steamed potato, cauli and fresh peas with coconut, asafoetida, mustard seeds and a dash of sugar. OOOoohh!

Andy? I understand. Give me a rib-eye steak and see what I do with it...


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 29, 2006)

_Break into flowerettes,  boil for about 5 minutes.  Drain, cool, then just before serving dip in egg,  then bread crumbs.  Fry in corn oil on medium heat turning til golden brown.  (The oil does make a difference.)_
_My kids and grandkids beg me to make this no matter what  else I'm serving.  My husband couldn't get enough.  They are awesome!!!!_


----------



## Constance (Jul 29, 2006)

Drama Queen, that looks like a winner! Sure would make a tasty hors d'ouevre.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 29, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Cover it with cheese, wrap it up, give it to a friend, and say "It's a cheese ball."




LOL!!!! Mish, you are too funny and my exact sentiments, only I wouldn't do that to a friend.  Ha!  HOWEVER---hubby and I took the plunge in Egypt and ate at a wonderful Indian restaurant that had their own version of an Outback restaurant style of a blooming onion (aka awesome blossom) only it was a blooming cauliflower.  They apparently had marinated it, dipped it into some light batter and then deep fried it and served it with a sauce. It was to die for it was so good!!!!  The only cauliflower that I've ever been able to eat and it was gone in minutes.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 29, 2006)

I make pickles.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 7, 2006)

I love cauliflower any way, but like it best as cauliflower cheese with the cheese sauce to dip new boiled potatoes in.  Like it raw too.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 7, 2006)

Love Cauli and Blue Cheese cream soup, or with a mix of broccoli in same soup. Also do a gorgeous Yellow Spiced Cauliflower Soup.

Dress just warm cauliflower that has been cooked past al dente, but not collapsing, with EVOO, red wine vinegar, S&P and lots of Italian parsley

Cauliflower Fritters

1/2 lge Cauliflower
60g Flour
2 eggs
40g each cheddar & Gruyere cheese grated
1 tbsp Lemon juice
1/2 tsp grd nutmeg
1/4 tsp chilli powder
1/4 tsp cumin seeds, roasted & crushed
1 clove garlic, peeled & crushed
salt & fresh milled white pepper
500ml vege oil for frying


Cut cauliflower into even sized florets, boil in salted water until tender 5-7mins, Drain & pat dry with absorbent paper.
Finely chop the cooked cauliflower
Make a batter with the flour, eggs & lemon juice, then add cheeses, nutmeg, chilli, cumin Make a batter with the flour, eggs & lemon juice, then add cheeses, nutmeg, chilli, cumin & garlic. Season to taste. Add the chopped cauliflower to the batter and leave to rest for 30mins
Heat oil in a heavy based saucepan or deep fryer
Spoon mixture into hot vege oil and cook for 3-4 mins until they turn a deep brown colour and cheese is melted.

Makes 16 fritters


Gotta eat a rainbow every day and this much maligned vege is part of the rainbow! Good to see how many love it here! Yaaaaaah peeps!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> ...Of course, some have had it cooked right and still hate it, but I suspect they survive on bologna and Wonder Bread...


 
So, I'm a culinary neanderthal because I don't like what you like? I don't think so.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I suppose since some veggies have been cooked to mush in the past, it isn't easy to try them.  Cauliflower and broccoli are both delicious done right!


I agree, Licia!  that's true for almost any vegetable (except rutabaga!, imo)  my big beef about both broc anc cauli, is that people serve them RAW, and I think they are totaly inedible that way.

I don't need to cover either of them in sauce, cheese or other disguises, but I don't like either of them raw, at all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2006)

I know, I know - I'm committing the almost original sin by not reading all the posts BUT Andy and BigDog are cracking me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I love to break into smallish pieces and roast in a very hot oven.  I love to roast cauliflower, broccoli, grape tomatoes, beets, mushrooms, WHATEVER, and serve tossed with pasta (like penne) drizzled in olive oil.

I also like to cook until pretty much done (about 10 oz. - just like a box of frozen for a reference point in quantity) and mix with 1 cup of sour cream, salt, and pepper (lots of pepper).  Place in casserole dish and crumble saltine crackers on top and dot with butter - 350° for 30 minutes.

I love, love, love to make cauliflower just as you would mashed potatoes.  It's one of those low carb dishes that you can still lessen the fat in and still have a great flavor!

There comes a point when we know what we like and what we don't.  I think Andy and BigDog have convinced me they don't like cauliflower and I wouldn't convince them otherwise!!!!  For them there is no "right" way and that's OK in my book.  If you come to my house Andy and BigDog the cauliflower will be long gone - we'll have steaks and........ ..and........... ..and... .......... .tequila!!!!!!  (or vodka, or mojitos, or scotch, it'll be your night and your favorites).  I won't even try to sneak it in a dessert!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I won't even try to sneak it in a dessert!!!!!!!!


MMMMM cauliflower creme brulee


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ...If you come to my house Andy and BigDog the cauliflower will be long gone - we'll have steaks and........ ..and........... ..and... .......... .tequila!!!!!!  (or vodka, or mojitos, or scotch, it'll be your night and your favorites)...


 
Sounds like a balanced meal to me!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2006)

*Cauliflower and True Love*

If you remember this thread, you remember how I feel about the subject veggie.

For a while now, SO has been following a low-carb diet in an attempt to lose a few extra pounds. She borrowed a book from a friend titled, 500 Low-Carb Recipes, by Dana Carpender. She was looking for recipes I could make for her for low-carb meals. I, of course, told her I'd make whatever she wanted.

No good deed goes unpunished. She chose a cauliflower dish! I gulped and tried to change her mind, distract her, make her forget, suggest something else, bribe her, all to no avail. She wanted Smoky Cauliflower and Sausage. 

OK, I relented and made it yesterday. It's mashed steamed cauliflower, combined with cream cheese, cooked Italian sausage and sliced smoked Gouda baked in a casserole.

The smell was horrific. Now you don't have to tell me I overcooked it and that's why it smelled. I know. I had to cook it so it was soft enough to mash. I can be thankful for Oust.

Well, she loved it. I guess I earned a few points by making it (or erased some of the minus points I seem to get all the time).

How did it taste? It had cream cheese, smoked Gouda and Italian sausage in it, how do you think it tasted? As Emeril says, "You could put that stuff on a bumper and it would taste good!".  Please pass the bumper.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 11, 2006)

This is very good. It contains an ingredient from one of the basic food groups...garlic.

Cauliflower with Aoli
(4 side-dish servings)

1 Tbsp. olive oil
2 cloves garlic, mashed through a press
Pinch cayenne
1 cauliflower, about 1 1/2 lbs. after trimming
2 bay leaves

In a small bowl combine the olive oil, garlic and cayenne.

Make sure the stem of the cauliflower is trimmed short, so it sits flat. Set the whole cauliflower into a 9-inch glass pie dish and use a pastry brush to "paint" on the olive oil mixture.

Pour about 1/4 cup water around the cauliflower and float the bay leaves in it. Cover the entier dish with vented plastic wrap and microwave on HIGH until the cauliflower is just tender, about 8 minutes. Let stand for 2 minutes. Quarter the cauliflower and serve warm or very slightly chilled.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 11, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If you remember this thread, you remember how I feel about the subject veggie.
> 
> For a while now, SO has been following a low-carb diet in an attempt to lose a few extra pounds. She borrowed a book from a friend titled, 500 Low-Carb Recipes, by Dana Carpender. She was looking for recipes I could make for her for low-carb meals. I, of course, told her I'd make whatever she wanted.
> 
> ...


 
Let's do a deal, Andy. You send me your delicious cauliflower by Fedex, and I'll return a plate of wood-grilled Top Rump which is almost as gross as roadkill (to me)... my family LOVES it!!!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 11, 2006)

OOOHHHH!! include a little plate of each to me guys!!  Pretty please!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll get busy baking bread for you both!!!!


----------



## XeniA (Oct 12, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> ...It's mashed steamed cauliflower, combined with cream cheese, cooked Italian sausage and sliced smoked Gouda baked in a casserole...


 
Andy? This sounds all _kinds_ of wonderful, but ... slimming? Where?!

Cauliflower makes great "keftedes" (meatless meatballs? fritters? for the life of me I'm not sure in what category these fit!) -- cooked, including the exterior greens if you can get them, then flaked, add in some flour, an egg or two, and some seasonings, then make them into balls (as ball-y as you can get, that is) and fry them in a bit of olive oil.

Bloody lovely. Thick (Greek, need I say?) yogurt over the top is even better.


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone else think breaded deep fried cauliflower is out of the question?


----------



## GB (Oct 12, 2006)

Now I know you are Scottish 

No I do not think that is out of the question at all. I think it would be great.
I have tempura cauliflower all the time and that is excellent as well.


----------



## janetGood (Oct 13, 2006)

This is my easy Cauliflower, my husband and son like this and they are not ones to compliment i was suprised when they said it was great. 
Slice Cauliflower about 1/2 in thick, Saute some Olive oil and Garlic a little and add Cauliflower slices, Saute till tender and a little brown or carmalized, add some stewed tomatoes, chunky or blend them up if you like, add salt and curry to taste, cook down the tomatoes till you like the consistency.
Add Italian spices instead if your doing Italian food.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 14, 2006)

Simply boil it and serve with lemon juice and olive oil  Another easy recipe is to chop a few cloves of garlic, cut cauliflower in florets, slice carrot thinly and then stir-fry with a sprinkling of soya sauce and pepper.  Serve it with plain rice.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 14, 2006)

I had some cauliflower left over from the dinner I did lon Wednesday, so last night I steamed it and then sauced it with some of the yummy Marinara Sauce I made last weekend.  Grated Parmigiano Reggiano on top and put it on a bed of sautéed dandelion greens.  It made a great veggie dinner! I'll do _that_ again!


----------



## Hades (Oct 14, 2006)

Now the days are getting shorter and colder, I like my (steamed) cauliflower with a nice creamy béchamel or cheese sauce along some steamed potato's and a good pork sausage.


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 14, 2006)

Hades said:
			
		

> Now the days are getting shorter and colder, I like my (steamed) cauliflower with a nice creamy béchamel or cheese sauce along some steamed potato's and a good pork sausage.



this sounds so warming... I love cauliflower its one of my faves.
I also like Janet's idea as well


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 14, 2006)

I dislike cauliflower a lot and would never buy it yet use it some recipe.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 14, 2006)

I like cauliflower in nearly any form, but most often just steam it and add some good soy sauce.  I never tire of it!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Andy. you obviously dont know the meaning of experimenting,  My kids and I love cauliflower baked with cheese, a good melting cheese, its sooo  yummm,  just put it in the oven or grill and bake for 30 mins or so, depending on your oven, and keep an eye on the cheese, you dont want it to burn, you may have to boil the cauli for 5 mins, just to soften it first, I think you will enjoy, make sure you season with your fav,  seasonings is a must, just do what you love and enjoy. Another way to enjoy Cauli is to do a cream cheese sauce, that is wonderful as well, sooo  yuuummm.  Just cook Cauli and pour over the cream cheese sauce, you will enjoy, just remember your seasonings once again.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2006)

SpiritWolf said:
			
		

> Andy. you obviously dont know the meaning of experimenting, My kids and I love cauliflower baked with cheese, a good melting cheese, its sooo yummm, just put it in the oven or grill and bake for 30 mins or so, depending on your oven, and keep an eye on the cheese, you dont want it to burn, you may have to boil the cauli for 5 mins, just to soften it first, I think you will enjoy, make sure you season with your fav, seasonings is a must, just do what you love and enjoy. Another way to enjoy Cauli is to do a cream cheese sauce, that is wonderful as well, sooo yuuummm. Just cook Cauli and pour over the cream cheese sauce, you will enjoy, just remember your seasonings once again.


 

Experimenting!!!???

To do what?  

Find new and different ways to HIDE the flavor of a vegetable I dislike!  There are over 80 posts in this thread.  Go back and read them to discover all the great stuff people add to cauliflower hide the taste!  

Macaroni and cheese, sausage, cream cheese sauce, curry, garlic, a good melting cheese, olive oil, bacon, wild rice, etc, etc,etc.

As I said in an earlier post in this thread, I eat my vegetables steamed with the addition of salt and pepper.  That way, I get to enjoy the taste of the vegetable.  I cannot eat cauliflower that way.  It tastes and smells awful to me.

If I wanted to eat Macaroni and cheese, sausage, cream cheese sauce, curry, garlic, a good melting cheese, olive oil, bacon, wild rice, etc, etc,etc., I'd eat them.  I would not add a vegetable I dislike to them.

Do not assume I have not experimented.  Can't you accept that some people just don't agree your tastes for different foods?


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 15, 2006)

we all have our own taste apparently Andy doesn't like cauliflower, I am sure
there are things That Andy likes that we wouldn't....
Not a big deal really...but I like cauliflower steamed and in salads(raw)
with nothing "hiding" the flavor...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2006)

You really DO like cauliflower.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Oct 15, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Something that's easy:
> 
> Cut up and boil the cauliflower (best in chicken broth, imo). You want to make sure the liquid is just over the top of the cauliflower.
> Then, when it's just about soft, make a nice rich roux: 6 tbsp butter, 6 tbsp flour, (you can also add 1/2 minced onion) cook over medium flame till it's completely mixed into a nice doughy looking form, then add 3 cups of milk (or 1/2 milk, 1/2 cream), cook, stirring the whole time. Turn off heat when it's mixed. Then, using an imersion blender (stick blender), completely blenderize the cauliflower into a liquid. Add 1-2 lbs of frozen potato cubes and cook (stir occasionally) till potatoes are hot. Add the roux/milk to the soup and stir thoroughly. When serving, top each bowl with a sprinkling of bacon and shredded cheese.


 
I HATE cauliflower, (Yeeeeeh Andy  ) but this recipe sounds YUM YUM


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2006)

SHAMALICIOUS said:
			
		

> I HATE cauliflower, (Yeeeeeh Andy  ) but this recipe sounds YUM YUM


 
Of course it does.  It has butter, flour, onion, cheese, bacon and potatoes in it.  That would taste good without the cauliflower.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Oct 15, 2006)

lol. yes good point! i dont actually mind the cauliflower flavour much to be honest, its the texture n the feel and the look lol


----------

